# Want to see my betta (and other aquatic animal) art?



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

For Skyewillow! Just finished this a couple minutes ago and I am so happy with 
it. Definitely going to be drawing more bettas in the future. If you want a drawing
like this, I can do one for you for under $10! Just shoot me a message. 
Super simple fish will be around $5. 









Drew this last night - I'm so excited for my axolotl tank! A leucistic albino axolotl
like this one is my dream axie. ​


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

its beautiful!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Aw, thank you so much!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Woo, Thumbprint! My fiance was thrilled when he saw it. He looks just like him! ^_^


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so glad! I honestly had a blast drawing him - he's super cute. ;m;


----------

